# Kuhli Loach died and I don't know why



## tolkiennerd (Oct 20, 2011)

I set up a new 25 gallon tank and have been having problems with fish dying. First I bought 3 Emperor Tetras and a rock shrimp. With in the first 24 hours one of the tetras colors had faded it started having trouble swimming and died. Keept a watch on the others and they seemed fine. 3-4 days later I went to diffrent store and bought 3 Kuhli Loachs and 2 Borneo suckers all were doing great. 3 days ago I another of the tetras died of the same thing so I brought them back ( the store where I bought them seems to know nothing of fish keeping when I asked them about this). and this morning my Kuhli Loach was dead but didn't seem to desplay and of the semptoms my tetras had. Any help? P.S. my Beta is in a diffrent tank and doing great.


----------



## GwenInNM (Feb 2, 2011)

tolkiennerd said:


> I set up a new 25 gallon tank and have been having problems with fish dying. First I bought 3 Emperor Tetras and a rock shrimp. With in the first 24 hours one of the tetras colors had faded it started having trouble swimming and died. Keept a watch on the others and they seemed fine. 3-4 days later I went to diffrent store and bought 3 Kuhli Loachs and 2 Borneo suckers all were doing great. 3 days ago I another of the tetras died of the same thing so I brought them back ( the store where I bought them seems to know nothing of fish keeping when I asked them about this). and this morning my Kuhli Loach was dead but didn't seem to desplay and of the semptoms my tetras had. Any help? P.S. my Beta is in a diffrent tank and doing great.



Kuhli loaches are easy to keep, but do need to be kept in a group. Sounds like your tank is not cycled and that is why you are losing fish. Ammonia, nitrites and high levels of nitrates are all toxic to fish and will kill them. You need to know your water parameters. Do you have a test kit? If not, get the liquid API test kit.

Don't get anymore fish until you know more about your water. If I were you, test your water, but than do a 50% water change. You may need to do water changes daily until your tank is cycled, if you want to keep your fish alive. 

Once your water parameters are known, we can help you more. 

Gwen


----------



## tolkiennerd (Oct 20, 2011)

I tested Ammonia and PH this morning. Ammonia is at zero P.H. 7. Going out to try to find a nitrate test however every store I've bought the fish from was sold out going to have to try the 'over priced' stores


----------



## tolkiennerd (Oct 20, 2011)

OK I tested nitriteNO2 and it's 0.1 and NitrateNO3 and it's 5. Any help better understanding these numbers would be great, thanks


----------



## GwenInNM (Feb 2, 2011)

tolkiennerd said:


> OK I tested nitriteNO2 and it's 0.1 and NitrateNO3 and it's 5. Any help better understanding these numbers would be great, thanks



Any level of nitrites are toxic, and if you do a water change you'll notice your fish will feel better immediately. Sounds like your tank is cycled, but you're either overfeeding, and the good bacteria isn't keeping up with converting ammonia to nitrites, which then convert to nitrates. Your nitrates are good. Get some live plants if possible, and do a water change. Also, if you condition with Prime that is best, as that will neutralize nitrites and ammonia for 24-48 hours. 

Gwen


----------



## tolkiennerd (Oct 20, 2011)

I have live plants (2 Java ferns 2 amazon swords and some hornwort). Going to do a water change.


----------

